# AF Boer Goat Show



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We had a great time at the April Fools ABGA show this weekend! This was the first show since September so I was happy to get the shows started again. 

Dandi won her 12-16mo FB doe class (18 does?) both days and was reserve yearling doe Friday under judge Warren Thigpen from TX. Today she won Grand Yearling Doe and Overall Grand FB Doe under judge Brandon Morgan from OK. :wahoo: Yay Dandi! That was so awesome. She has over 100 ABGA points now.

Our red doe Liberty was 3rd in Dandi's class on day 1 and 5th today. We were so proud of her!

Dazzle was 2nd in her 9-12FB class on Friday and won 5 more points.  She was 5th today. That was exciting!

Rainbows our little 0-3 month FB doe was 8th in 16 on Friday and 4th in 16 today. We were thrilled!!! She was the youngest/smallest doe in her class. 

Force our 0-3 buck was 6th in 12 on Friday and 5th today. I was really proud of him too as he was the youngest in his class as well.

I only got pictures of Dandi and Dazzle...  And the lighting was really bad.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats!! Really hoping to go to that show next year. Dandi is a huge doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations you two. Great job. Good to see you again and thanks for the photo clinic.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Sydney!  Hope to see you there next year. 

Thanks Karen! 

Thanks Tim! It was good seeing you and your wife again too. Next time hopefully you'll have some of your yearlings with you.  Your wethers looked great though.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh duh... I keep saying Friday. We didn't show Friday it was Saturday and Sunday. It's been a long weekend...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

how wonderful! congrats!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!! So proud of my favorite girl of yours. She looks so great. Well both look great.but km a little in love with dandi .


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks! We had a great time!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, looking good.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some random pictures from the show. The big buck is Leaning Tree GF. FiveStar by Gauge's G-Force.  He's a half brother to Dandi and our buck Force.


----------

